# Spiel mit gutem Koop-Multiplayer a la Shogun 2?



## feldspat (19. Juli 2011)

Suche mit meinem Kumpel ein gutes Koop Strategiespiel.
Am besten mit einer Koop Kampagne wie eben bei Shogun 2.
Leider ist dieses Total War Spiel ja so extrem verbuggt und absturzlastig.

Hat wer nen Tipp?
Wichtig ist aber auch längerer Spielspaß.

Mensch, Shogun 2 wäre so perfekt, hätte es nicht diese elendigen Bugs.


----------



## KornDonat (19. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir ist Shogun 2 noch nie abgestürzt und bei nem Kumpel auch nicht.Bis jetzt ist mir auch nur ein Bug aufgefallen und zwar der das es aufmal nicht mehr richtig zwischen den beiden Spielern synchronisiert und man die Savegame Datei untereinander austauschen muss 

Wie wäre es mit einem vorigen Total War Spiel ?
Bsp. Napoleon ?


----------

